# Some horsey art from the new person



## Kura (Nov 16, 2008)

So I thought maybe I should add a few of my horse drawings here, see what people think of them. I've just joined, so I'm still trying to figure out how this place works and whatnot. xD 
Zab got me here, and since she's already got some of her art up I thought I'd be a copycat and put some of my own up as well. Hope you like!










Colored pencil, reference picture taken myself at Neuschwanstein Castle, Germany, of two draft horses pulling a carriage up and down the mountain. My scanner killed it, sadly...









Andalusian, Mechanical pencil. Too many hours and I'm still not very happy with it. :|









Another Andalusian. Mechanical pencil. Not so long this time. 




I might add some more later. Enjoy!

-Kura


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

You already know I love it


----------



## Kura (Nov 16, 2008)

Zab said:


> You already know I love it


xD Oh, I don't know. You might've decided to show your true colors here in this strange horse forum and tell everyone that it's horrid. Though something tells me that's highly unlikely. >)
*hug* Thanks, though.


----------



## southafrica1001 (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow they are gorgeous and amazing . I wish i could draw XD Keep up the great work


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## banoota (Nov 15, 2008)

i can't see any of the paintings ;(


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Weird..I can see them.. and elftown never delete any.. maybe the site was down for a minute. you still can't see them? :/


----------



## star struck (Apr 1, 2008)

wowza ~ that is some really stellar art work!!! *gasps* you're incredibly talented! =) 

I should really put up some of my own artwork, but really, it's nowhere close to being as good as yours! =)

keep it up!


----------



## FlutingRider (Aug 12, 2008)

Wow! Very nice!


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

i love them!!!! keep it up!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

i like them, but the third one is my favorite one.


----------



## Kura (Nov 16, 2008)

Thank you all so much!  I've got some more I might put up...


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Beautiful work new person! I used to be able to draw, I should start again.


----------

